# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 20/04/2005 (3η)

## Maroulis Nikos

*Το nautilia.gr διοργανώνει  την 3η του συνάντηση στις 20/04/2005 και ώρα 20:00 στο Olympico στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας* 
Στην συνάντηση αυτή θα γνωριστούμε απο κοντά μιας και τα μέλη μας έχουν μεγαλώσει αρκετά απο την τελευταία μας συνάντηση, 
Θα είναι μία πολύ καλή ευκαιρεία για να οργανώσουμε απο κοντά για την πρώτη μας εκδρομή αλλά και για για να μάθετε περισσότερα για το  nautilia.gr όσοι δεν ξέρετε ........

----------


## Morgan

δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεσω να ελθω λογω επαγγελματικων υποχρεωσεων και σεμιναριων.

 :Sad:

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Mangos μόνος ή οικογενειακός???

----------


## kathy_red

θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω αλλά και πάλι δεν θα μπορέσω να μείνω πολύ....

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## milla

ελπίζω να καταφέρω να έρθω..αν και με λίγη καθυστέρηση.

----------


## efouskayak

Δυστυχώς λόγω υποχρεώσεων δεν θα μπορέσω να είμαι μαζί σας  :cry: , εύχομαι να περάστε όμορφα και να μας ενημερώσετε σχετικά.  :P

----------


## Morgan

> Δυστυχώς λόγω υποχρεώσεων δεν θα μπορέσω να είμαι μαζί σας  :cry: , εύχομαι να περάστε όμορφα και να μας ενημερώσετε σχετικά.  :P


kala 6+30 sto forum hsoun??? eleos??
ase giati oute to match den tha dw shmera me ta kwloseminaria.

----------


## efouskayak

Αφού με ξύπνησε η φίλη σου απο τις 0600  :?  :!:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αφού με ξύπνησε η φίλη σου απο τις 0600  :?  :!:


 :lol:   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## milla

:Sad:  κρυωμένη παιδιά....sorry.

----------


## efouskayak

Περαστικά  :?

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Alex

καλημέρα παίδες
πώς περάσατε την Τετάρτη?

----------


## Morgan

κανα νεο, μια πληροφορηση ρε παιδιααα

----------


## Alex

ααα ούτε εσύ πήγες εε?

----------


## Morgan

> ααα ούτε εσύ πήγες εε?



 8)  8)  8)  8O  8)  8)  8)

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εκδικήθηκα και τον Νίκο, στήνοντας τον μισή ώρα!!!



 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Για αυτό δεν έχω γράψει για το πως περάσαμε στην συνάντηση και για το τι έγινε :wink:

----------


## milla

:P εμείς που δεν ήμασταν εκεί πώς θα μάθουμε τα όσα αποφασίστηκαν;;;;;με την εκδρομή τι έγινε; 8)

----------

